# Wonka Cosutmes



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Very nice. I love family/group or couple costumes. Hubby and I were Popeye and Olive Oyle a couple of years ago. He was Olive, I was Popeye. Boy did we get some looks. (he still had his beard and mustache). I made both outfits by sprucing up some shirts, pants and skirt. My daughter and her boyfriend dressed as The Joker and Harley Quinn that same year. She was the Joker and he was Harley. I made her boyfriend's costume out of a couple of sweat shirts and pants. One red shirt, one black, same with the pants. She tried to talk him into wearing spandex, but he wouldn't go for it, said she was lucky he was dressing as the female character to begin with. LOL. My youngest and her friend dressed as characters from Dr. Who. My daughter was a Dalek and her friend was a Weeping Angel. I made my daughter's costume (well we bought the dress and I put the touches on it.)


----------

